# Where to?



## Maddensr (Jun 25, 2017)

Hey guys,

I live in Crestview and make trips out to destin / the island pretty regularly on weekends to fish from shore / the jetties. Now that I'm working full time again and have everything else going on, its hard for me to devote a whole day to heading out, making the walk, packing up, and coming back.

So I want to start getting into bridge / pier fishing and was wondering if anyone had a list of bridges / piers in Okaloosa county you can fish from. I know about the pier, and destin bridge. And I'm sure I've driven by others and not even noticed. If anyone has a list of names for bridges you can fish from, I'd appreciate it.

Also, if you know of any time restrictions that'd be great too, because most of this is going to have to happen at night, between like 4-10 pm (when I'm off).

Any info. appreciated.

Thanks


----------

